# Pregnancy Milestones



## SummerStars

So I'm still only in the first trimester and like alot of other people, I'm finding the time is going soo slow. 

So instead of just thinking in terms of trimesters, I have been looking forward to other pregnancy milestones as well.

For example, 

*I'm looking forward to hitting 10 weeks, so I will be in double figures and the embryo is officially now a fetus.

*Between 12 and 13 weeks I will have my dating scan and I should be able to pick up the heartbeat with a doppler.

For all the ladies in 2nd and 3rd trimester... what milestones did you set your sights on to help bridge the gap between trimesters? :)


----------



## cleckner04

Viability at 24 weeks is always a big one in second tri. 

My milestone for this trimester has been the 50 days left mark. Which is today!! :happydance: I think my next milestone will just be the full term so 37weeks. 

Time should fly and before you know it, you'll be almost done and ready to hold your LO! :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

I agree! The trimesters go soooo slowly so you need something to look forward to so it will break up the long weeks of waiting!
Since hitting 14 weeks I've been looking forward to today which was when we would hear the heartbeat for the first time :) We've heard that now and are absolutely over the moon with how strong it sounded! Now we're looking forward to our next milestone of our anomoly scan at 21 weeks where we'll find out the gender and also have to check the length of my cervix (cervical scan is the day after the anomoly one) ...only 4 more weeks to wait!!!! I'm also looking forward to when OH can actually feel some movement too :D 
Then there's the 24 week viability milestone and then 28 weeks where we'll be having another scan and I'll be having my Anti D shots for my Rh neg blood. 
Havent thought any further than that yet tho!


----------



## joeyjo

12-13weeks - end of 1st tri and can feel more comfy telling people 
20 weeks or the halfway point was one for me.
24 week as mentioned 
30weeks - 75% done
For some reason 35 weeks feels important to me - no real reason tho'
37week - full term point
40week - due date
42week - coz hopefully I won't get there!!


----------



## lindypops

I'm counting the days till I go on mat leave - if you work, a GREAT milestone!


----------



## aimee-lou

The milestones I'm working too:

12 weeks: Scan
16 Weeks: Heartbeat at MW appointment
20 weeks: Scan and half way there
24 weeks: Viable
30 week: 75% there
37 weeks: Full term
40 weeks: Due

They seem to get futher apart in the later stages but there will be a multitude of appointments, classes and shopping to do to keep you occupied in the last weeks! 
Can't believe my next milestone is viability!! Looks like we're actually going to have a baby!! :happydance::cloud9: Touch wood!


----------



## nataliecn

For me... 
12 weeks was that big milestone since they say your chances of miscarriage decrease!
16 weeks because that was my first ultrasound! 
20 weeks because I was half way! 
22 weeks because it was my second scan!
24 weeks because we were viable!
37 weeks because we were full term!
39 1/2 weeks because it was the date of my section!


----------



## Chaos

For me so far its been:

Reaching the 2nd Trimester and the 13 week scan

Reaching 20 week half way mark.

Reaching the 24 week "viable" stage, as morbid as that sounds because it meant my baby would get help if born early.

My next one will be 3rd trimester milestone.

The next is going to be my 29 week glucose test/dr's scan and then 4D scan.

I think 30 weeks is gonna be a big mile stone.

The of course 1st October :happydance:


----------



## charlottesma

9 weeks 1st private scan
12 weeks chances of miscarriage decrease!
13 weeks private NF scan
14 weeks because that was my first ultrasound!
19 weeks because I was half way!
22 weeks because it was my second scan!
24 weeks because we were viable and I start NCT classes!
26 weeks as it's my birthday so were having a 4d scan!
37 weeks because we were full term!
38 weeks because it was the date of my section!

but each new box on the ticker s good too!


----------



## tasha41

For me it was...
11 weeks, ultrasound!
12 weeks, the end of first trimester, feeling "safer"
19 weeks, ultrasound!
20 weeks, half way through!
24 weeks, viable
25 weeks?, 4D ultrasound!
27 weeks, 3rd trimester (also Christmas for us last year!)
31 weeks, baby shower
37 weeks, full term!
37 weeks, maternity leave!
--- 38 weeks had baby ---
40 weeks, due date


----------



## Dukechick

My Milestones in the 2nd and 3rd trimesters:

20 weeks (half way there)
24 weeks (viable)
30 weeks (only 10 weeks left!)
37 weeks (full term)
40 weeks (not there yet, but hope not to go over it!!)


----------



## Rebaby

I was looking forward to being 10+5 for our dating scan. Then i focused on getting to 12 weeks (bit of a random one really), then focused on making it to 2nd trimester!

Now i am looking forward to 20 weeks (half way! :happydance: ) and then i think i'll be excited to get to 24 weeks (viability!) I know not everyone likes to think about that one, but as a neonatal nurse it feels like a very real milestone for me, and it will coincide with OH's birthday that week too- so double celebration!

Then i think it will be 30 weeks (again a bit of a random one), then 37 (full term) then 40 of course! :happydance:


----------



## CatStorey

Ah, thanks for the thread :thumpup:
Things were starting to drag so I have worked out my milestones too and feel better now! 

My biggest milestone was 12 weeks - Knowing all was well with baby and being able to tell everyone!

Then my next milestone was 20 weeks - Halfway and that felt really good! Also having my scan and finding out I was having a little girl :happydance:

My next milestone will be 27 weeks - 3rd and LAST trimester!

Then 37 weeks - Full term AND my maternity leave starts:yipee:*


----------

